# Best Adhesive for Stainless Steel to Wood



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

I need to run a bead of adhesive around the perimeter of some stainless steel access doors that I'm putting on my outdoor kitchen. The face of the cabinets is wood (with a coat of poly).

What's the best way to connect wood and metal? Would liquid nails work?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

is it possible to drill holes in the metal and use screws from the back ???
then the wood would be removable, for any kind of maintenance, repair, etc.
100% GE clear silicone works for me. 3M-5200 or 5400 marine sealant is permanent, but $$.$$
photos of your project would be nice to see.

.


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

The metal access doors in this picture.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow! That looks really nice!


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Polyurethane based construction adhesive/sealant will make a tough flexible bond. Lots of brands from which to choose: Gorilla, Sikaflex, etc…. Available to HD in tubes and in different colors. Must be polyurethane based, it's very stick stuff.

Really really hard to remove when cured, so if you expect to redo or maintain in a few years or decades, then go with the pure silicone, as John recommends. I had a job once taking out some 2×6's stuck to a concrete floor with Sikaflex. What a nightmare.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Cool looking kitchen!

As long as the stainless steel (SS) is not mirror polished, most any adhesive will work. 
Since you want to bond back side, can roughen the surface with 36/60grit and clean with solvent; and any water resistant adhesive will work. 
If SS is mirror polished, need adhesive with special etch/bond chemistry. There are grey color silicone caulk/adhesive materials developed for commercial kitchen installations that provide best bond on polished SS.

Note that you do not want to use a silicone caulk that smells like vinegar on any appearance metals. The acetic acid generated by catalyst can discolor even SS over time as moisture moves in/out of the bond. You want the newer style methyl based systems that liberate an alcohol smell as they are exposed to air.

Best Luck.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

How about a "rubber" gasket?


----------

